# When the world isn't made for your weight.....



## SuperSizedAngie (May 6, 2010)

Well, like so many other days, I managed to break something on accident with my weight. 

Except that today it was a bus. I was climbing off one of the city buses, put my foot down on the last step, and just had the whole darn thing give way completely. It snapped in two, causing me to slip. I'm perfectly alright, not hurt at all, but the bus is, the step will have to be replaced before it can be used again and ummm, hopefully I will not end up with the bill. 

Sometimes I just get so frustrated when stuff like this happens. I never know how to feel when a whole bunch of strangers see me accidentally break furniture or whatever at restaurants, and my first reaction is to usually run far away very quickly, just like I did today. 

What do you girls do in situations like this?


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2010)

Huggles Angie I can emphalise there,

I would be thinking that the set of steps was already dodgy I mean how many people would have stepped on them and you were just the unlucky soul who took the fall 

I have broken a chair or two in my time, I think it is a matter of shaking it off and remembering just how awesome amazing and gorgeous you truly are

and if the bus was only for a set weight range then it should be stated clearly somewhere, like elevators and the like

Dont let it get you down, big squishy hugs


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2010)

Hi Angie, I kinda try and hide when it happens or pretend it didn't happen at all if I can. I hate drawing attention to myself, particularly if it is embarrassing.

Mine was a bus too, but it was a seat. Over here, they have those seats that kind of hang in the air and are attached at the back only. So the front has no support. Well, I sat down heavily one morning and there was an almighty crack. I felt the seat shift down on one side, but it held on somehow. Everyone must have heard it, even the bus driver turned to look at me and then at the seat. I just sat still, put my headphones in and prayed for that seat to not dip any further. It held, and for most of that journey I kind of hover sat as much as possible. Two weeks later, all of the buses had struts installed under the front of their seats 

I am glad you are ok, and were not hurt when you slipped. Like spiritangel said, don't let it get you down.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 6, 2010)

I am super freaking paranoid of stuff like that and usually do a little reconnaissance work to make sure I can be accommodated beforehand. 

And that's ever since one incident a few years ago when my grandpa in law wanted to go to a restaurant on the bay for Father's Day. We get there and I find out that the entire restaurant is outdoors. There are ONLY two seating options. On a stool in the very tiny little alcove of a bar, or cheap plastic stacking lawn chairs on the patio that wouldn't hold my weight. I guess we could have left and driven a half hour to the closest walmart and bought a folding metal chair or something, but the restaurant was full to the point of turning people away by that time so we'd never have gotten another seating for a party our size. So, either my husband and I left, everybody left, or I figured out a way to manage. I hover-sat/squatted with most of my weight on my legs instead of the chair for almost two hours. Not fun, and I was sore for days afterwards. 

Tracy


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 6, 2010)

Sorry that happened to you, Angie! You're definitely not alone in experiencing the lack of sturdiness in the built environment... But regarding your concern, there is no way they could foot you with the bill, because like another poster said, there was no posted weight limit anywhere - you were just taking the bus (and I'm sure it wasn't the first time). There was no way you could have known; and in fact, if you were injured and needed help with the medical bills, I could even see a case against the city, since they did not 1) make sure all their steps were in good, sturdy condition, or 2) post a weight limit. But honestly, it was almost certainly a step that was already getting closer to breaking after lots of use, and it was just supremely unlucky timing...

We have some outdoor wooden tables and benches here in my community where we eat dinner together outside when the weather is good; but after years of the benches being exposed to the elements, some of them aren't so strong anymore. I did hear a little crack when I sat on one of the benches the other night at dinner...and I think everyone else at the table heard it too...but luckily it didn't actually break. I am just going to be more careful to sit gingerly and/or to sit on the newer benches.

And along with every other fat girl who ever goes out to new places, I totally have experienced doing the "hovering" thing from time to time....


----------



## Elfcat (May 6, 2010)

I remember one time I went with Marsha to a meeting. There were those white plastic chairs. And first one, then another, collapsed in front of us... WITH SKINNY PEOPLE IN THEM! Marsha stood up immediately of course, but it was a humorous thing to see the shoe on the skinny foot.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 6, 2010)

Wow, I guess I thought it was only me.....

All of ya'll's examples are so understandable and we can be so empathetic with each other...but if something happens to or with us...:blush: it feels like everyone is staring or laughing.

Sitting at a picnic table on one side (table & seats attached) and two people on the other side. They both went to get up and the table almost turned over with me. It was mortifying for me but they laughed it off and tried to make me laugh it off too. Not so easy when lots of folks around.


----------



## Lamia (May 7, 2010)

I hate those toilets that are just attached to the wall. I've never had a problem but that's because I try to hover while sittingo on them. The world needs to figure out that we're all getting bigger and make concessions unless they want lawsuits. There is no reason that the bus should have had shoddy steps like that. 

I always sit gingerly on everything even concrete.


----------



## calauria (May 8, 2010)

I'm thinking that something must have been wrong with the bus steps. It would have gave way sooner or later with anybody.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

calauria said:


> I'm thinking that something must have been wrong with the bus steps. It would have gave way sooner or later with anybody.


I agree. The bus step either needed to be relaced from regular wear and tear or was defective. They're engineered to bear a lot of weight.

A new neighbor just had a deck built and bought a lovely new patio set, but it had those resin chairs, only more decorative and hard plastic as opposed to somewhat flexible--well, the second I sat in it it just exploded under me (I'm a lifelong hoverer myself) and I fell hard hitting the back of my head on her new table. I was okay but very upset I broke her chair. She was enraged, not with me but because she believed the chair was defective. 

In either case, she made a project out of making a comfortable seat for me and actually made me a sort of tuffet. It was a gigantic industrial stock-pot that she turned over and padded and uphoulstered just for me. It was adorable. She called it my throne.

We became good friends and neighbors and remained close until she passed away last year.


----------



## TheKayDee83 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I am starting to notice little things like that happening lately. Most recently I went to use the restroom in our room and yeah...toilet sank into the floor...beautiful situation and thoroughly embarrassing. Our Lan Lord must think I am a huge fatty now but F him. I pay my rent and take damn good care of this place. But it is still extremely humiliating so I feel your pain. But don't let it get you down. Stuff happens like that to everyone, no matter their size. Just seems to happen to us bigger girls more frequently, hehe. Or maybe we just complain about it more? Who knows.


----------



## Just_Jen (May 9, 2010)

it's always reassuring to know that these things happen to other people!! 

my most embarrassing was i'd gone to stay at my boyfriend of the time's student house which he shared with a few others. I went to the toilet and heard a crack. Not realising what it was i flushed the toilet..then streamsss of water came gushing out. 
that was soo embarrassing. But he was really good about it and made me feel less ashamed


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 9, 2010)

These toilet posts are making me remember that I've cracked a couple toilet seats in my day... Once was when I was staying at a friend's house (we weren't that close really, though). I just got her a Target gift card and was like..."Hey, was your toilet seat already broken? I wasn't sure, but just in case here's money to buy another one." It wasn't a huge deal.

Then this morning in church I was sitting in a pew, and realized it already had a crack running through it. Luckily nothing happened, but I was like...yeah, that's just what I need to break this pew in the middle of the church service...lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> These toilet posts are making me remember that I've cracked a couple toilet seats in my day... Once was when I was staying at a friend's house (we weren't that close really, though). I just got her a Target gift card and was like..."Hey, was your toilet seat already broken? I wasn't sure, but just in case here's money to buy another one." It wasn't a huge deal.
> 
> Then this morning in church I was sitting in a pew, and realized it already had a crack running through it. Luckily nothing happened, but I was like...yeah, that's just what I need to break this pew in the middle of the church service...lol.


OMG That reminds me of the time I was attending a wedding at a tiny historical church and COULDN'T FIT INTO THE PEW!!! They were so tiny and bolted so close together, I had to force and contort myself to push in (frantically looking for a seat in the back they sometimes have for ushers) and drew the attention of everyone in the church. 
I couldn't even sit properly in the pew and had to go through the same ordeal after the ceremony and had huge deep bruises on my abdomen, behind, and hips for over a month.


----------



## Tracii (May 9, 2010)

I haven't had anything break under me yet but I'm sure it will happen at some point.


----------



## Just_Jen (May 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG That reminds me of the time I was attending a wedding at a tiny historical church and COULDN'T FIT INTO THE PEW!!! They were so tiny and bolted so close together, I had to force and contort myself to push in (frantically looking for a seat in the back they sometimes have for ushers) and drew the attention of everyone in the church.
> I couldn't even sit properly in the pew and had to go through the same ordeal after the ceremony and had huge deep bruises on my abdomen, behind, and hips for over a month.



ouchie, god that sounds like a nightmare! !! it's so embarrassing when everyone looks :/


I recently had the experience of trying to fit in a resturant booth..i had to contort myself to sit in it and eep it's awful isn't it. :\


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG That reminds me of the time I was attending a wedding at a tiny historical church and COULDN'T FIT INTO THE PEW!!! They were so tiny and bolted so close together, I had to force and contort myself to push in (frantically looking for a seat in the back they sometimes have for ushers) and drew the attention of everyone in the church.
> I couldn't even sit properly in the pew and had to go through the same ordeal after the ceremony and had huge deep bruises on my abdomen, behind, and hips for over a month.



omg that was me at steves sisters wedding was a strange church layout too the pews went down the sides of the church instead of facing the front and of course we were late (always with the ex) and there was no way I could kneel for the kneeling bits even steve who is skinny as had trouble getting into them


----------



## bigjayne66 (May 10, 2010)

With 77 inches of hips/belly I used to get stuck almost everywhere,I have the solution,I stay indoors and dont go out unless it is absolutely essential
and I am happy right here....


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2010)

Just_Jen said:


> I recently had the experience of trying to fit in a resturant booth..i had to contort myself to sit in it and eep it's awful isn't it. :\



maybe this is a function of my age, but now, I just say: Yeah, this isn't gonna work for me: if I think it'll be uncomfortable. This works most of the time.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

Jes said:


> maybe this is a function of my age, but now, I just say: Yeah, this isn't gonna work for me: if I think it'll be uncomfortable. This works most of the time.


Yes, if it doesn't clearly look like a fit (or I already know from experience in that place) I'll just ask them to quietly find me an appropriate seat. Or I'll go somewhere more fat friendly.


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, if it doesn't clearly look like a fit (or I already know from experience in that place) I'll just ask them to quietly find me an appropriate seat. Or I'll go somewhere more fat friendly.



ditto the above although some places dont have their tables bolted to the floor so in that case I just move the table slide in the move it back


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 11, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ditto the above although some places dont have their tables bolted to the floor so in that case I just move the table slide in the move it back



 I do the exact same thing. In fact, it's a plus for me if the place has non-bolted down tables


----------



## Just_Jen (May 11, 2010)

Jes said:


> maybe this is a function of my age, but now, I just say: Yeah, this isn't gonna work for me: if I think it'll be uncomfortable. This works most of the time.



I think at the time i was too embarrassed. it's the first time i've had that problem. next time i'll definately tell them that i want a different table cause that was so uncomfortable !


----------



## crushlover (Dec 3, 2011)

it was weakend by many and many people over the years, at least they know to fix it.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 4, 2011)

I guess I am not massively big at 225lbs but I managed to break my friends toilet seat....haha which was a little bit awkward!:doh:


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Dec 4, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I guess I am not massively big at 225lbs but I managed to break my friends toilet seat....haha which was a little bit awkward!:doh:



Lol, been there, done that. It's always an uncomfortable moment!


----------



## TexasTrouble (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't believe I've ever broken anything (knocks on wood HARD). Growing up, I had a cousin who was over 10 years older than me and I remember hearing a story growing up about how one time (before I was born), she came over to visit, sat down hard, and broke my parents' couch. Apparently the wood along the front of the couch cracked or something. So that's always kind of haunted me in the back of my mind and I try and sit down pretty gingerly. 

Last week I did realize how had it must be for people of a certain size going to college. In my class, I had students doing presentations. During them, I sat in the back of the room so I could watch the student and alert them if they went over time. In the first class, the room had long desks and chairs, which wasn't a problem. In the second, though I had to sit in one of those chairs with the desk built onto it. It's been years since I've been in one of these things--YUCK! This model had two big metal "buttons" holding the chair back to the frame and they pushed against my back the whole time. The poor kids.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> Last week I did realize how had it must be for people of a certain size going to college.





Ugh, THIS times 1000. In high school we had tables with chairs and that was fine, but since starting college I have had to squeeze myself into so many of those ridiculous desks it's not even funny any more. Just one more semester and then never again!

On the toilet seat issue, my skinny ex-roommate managed to snap ours completely in half one time when I wasn't home. The thing was made of particleboard of all things. Some stuff just isn't built to last for people of any size.

I personally broke not one but two of a friend's dining room chairs (in two different visits, guess I didn't learn my lesson.) 

Also, I'm always kinda amused when I don't fit in a booth at a buffet. I guess they think us fats will eat all their food for $8. So not true in my case. I once dated a very skinny FA and when we went out to a buffet he would go back for seconds... then thirds, fourths, fifths, and dessert. Meanwhile I was done after one plate. Silly stereotypes.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 20, 2011)

I call my 80inch ass/belly the MASS ASS OF DESTRUCTION!!! i have broken so many chairs at my old work, it was the worst when i worked in a call center, as the loud snap would reverberate thru the entire office! I begged my manager to get a stronger chair for me and eventually 9 crushed office chairs later they did. 

Another time I broke a couch at a nightclub right in front of the club owner I actually sprained my wrist doing it, i don't know how, The owner started telling me I needed to replace the couch. I advised id be delighted to as soon as she paid for my medical bills, she was quite nice after that and i didn't have to pay.

There are also dinning room chairs, numerous beds, toilets and toilet seats, computer chairs, car seats, an exercise bike and on one special occasion a door frame. I'm quite possibly the most clumsiest person ever. 

In America tho you guys are lucky to have stores like living xl and other stores that have plus size furniture, i know its not cheap, but its great that its at least on offer. I would certainly pay a few hundred for a really good computer chair, i have been thru so many, but unfortunately those stores don't post to Australia


----------



## imfree (Dec 21, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> I call my 80inch ass/belly the MASS ASS OF DESTRUCTION!!! i have broken so many chairs at my old work, it was the worst when i worked in a call center, as the loud snap would reverberate thru the entire office! I begged my manager to get a stronger chair for me and eventually 9 crushed office chairs later they did.
> 
> Another time I broke a couch at a nightclub right in front of the club owner I actually sprained my wrist doing it, i don't know how, The owner started telling me I needed to replace the couch. I advised id be delighted to as soon as she paid for my medical bills, she was quite nice after that and i didn't have to pay.
> 
> ...



I've been using this Carex Bath Seat chair at my computer for about 5 years, now. It was a little over USD 40, at Wal-Mart, back then. It's white plastic, rated at 400 lbs, and I'm 441 lbs. It isn't a pretty desk chair, but it's holding up really well! 

View attachment Carex bath bench w back.jpg


----------



## fritzi (Dec 21, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I guess I am not massively big at 225lbs but I managed to break my friends toilet seat....haha which was a little bit awkward!:doh:



I have total toilet seat phobia since at the age of 2 - and I was only a chubby, not really fat 2 year old, so we're honestly not talking about a lot of weight - I broke several of our toilet seats in Greece! 
They made them out of this really soft plastic and the rims would get little tears that would then pinch my butt cheeks. Trauma for life!


----------



## Schnauzer1124 (Apr 12, 2012)

Last time I checked, my hips are about 100 in. around and my belly stretches about 2 ft. out. I often get stuck in doors. For a while I had a system, which was to turn sideways. But now I am too massive for that move. My hips are too wide because my house is so cramped and they might knock things over. I hate having to squeeze through my houses doors. Trying to fit thru a door that slim usually causes bruises and scrapes on my sides. However my boyfriend is a construction worker and is in the process of widening MOST of the doors in my house. But one door that can't be widened is my Master Bedroom which connects to my one bathroom which is also too slim for my gigantic butt to fit in. I guess squeezing through tight doors will soon become an everyday thig as I need to go to the bathroom and I have to somehow fit into small doors to get there. Also, my butt is so big most of the time it either breaks or can't fit on the toilet.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 14, 2012)

[/COLOR]


imfree said:


> I've been using this Carex Bath Seat chair at my computer for about 5 years, now. It was a little over USD 40, at Wal-Mart, back then. It's white plastic, rated at 400 lbs, and I'm 441 lbs. It isn't a pretty desk chair, but it's holding up really well!



*
As long as it is 'functional' ... seems like you got a good buy there
*





Schnauzer1124 said:


> Last time I checked, my hips are about 100 in. around and my belly stretches about 2 ft. out. I often get stuck in doors. For a while I had a system, which was to turn sideways. But now I am too massive for that move. My hips are too wide because my house is so cramped and they might knock things over. I hate having to squeeze through my houses doors. Trying to fit thru a door that slim usually causes bruises and scrapes on my sides. However my boyfriend is a construction worker and is in the process of widening MOST of the doors in my house. But one door that can't be widened is my Master Bedroom which connects to my one bathroom which is also too slim for my gigantic butt to fit in. I guess squeezing through tight doors will soon become an everyday thig as I need to go to the bathroom and I have to somehow fit into small doors to get there. Also, my butt is so big most of the time it either breaks or can't fit on the toilet.



*"When writing a novel a writer should create living people; people not characters. A character is a caricature. "
* * - Ernest Hemingway (1898-1961) American Writer.*


----------



## Windigo (Apr 15, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I guess I am not massively big at 225lbs but I managed to break my friends toilet seat....haha which was a little bit awkward!:doh:



Heh I weigh 220 lbs and have broken my own toilet seat, and have been too broke for a repair so now I have to explain that to all my vistors lol


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Apr 19, 2012)

I find as I'm gaining weight how few things are actually made for fat people. Walking through the isle of buses and hitting people accidentally with my hips or having to turn to the side. Taking up more than one seat. Feeling how delicate things are under my weight. Bathroom stalls are becoming increasingly hard to get into now and its really frustrating. Its kind of sad and scary but interesting to see how even those things aren't designed for anyone over a certain weight.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Apr 22, 2012)

Windigo said:


> Heh I weigh 220 lbs and have broken my own toilet seat, and have been too broke for a repair so now I have to explain that to all my vistors lol



I am over double your weight,I bought a resin toilet seat ,seems to support my weight ok,
As for the outside world,if you are bigger than 400 there are obstacles everywhere


----------



## bbwprincess (May 7, 2012)

i hate movie theater seats:wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb (May 7, 2012)

TheKayDee83 said:


> Yeah, I am starting to notice little things like that happening lately. Most recently I went to use the restroom in our room and yeah...toilet sank into the floor...beautiful situation and thoroughly embarrassing. Our Lan Lord must think I am a huge fatty now but F him. I pay my rent and take damn good care of this place. But it is still extremely humiliating so I feel your pain. But don't let it get you down. Stuff happens like that to everyone, no matter their size. Just seems to happen to us bigger girls more frequently, hehe. Or maybe we just complain about it more? Who knows.


The toilet sinking into the floor is likely a result of water damage to the plywood floor under the linoleum. This should not happen with any reasonably sound floor structure. 

One possible source of the water (if there isn't an obvious drip from the water line coming out of the wall) is a leak in the toilet base gasket (that is, at the joint where the sewer drain pipe in the floor meets the outlet from the bottom of the toilet). In addition to the leaking water damaging the floor, it's also a bit... unsanitary. 

It needs to be fixed as soon as possible. 

-Rusty


----------



## jafura (May 10, 2012)

This is a very insightful thread. Nice that people are sharing these stories.


----------



## instantkarma (May 10, 2012)

bbwprincess said:


> i hate movie theater seats:wubu:



Oh my goodness, yes. I've had movie theater seats (and arena seats at hockey games) pinch my thighs and hips so bad I was covered with bruises.


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

Not many people can say they broke a bus!  (glad you're alright).


----------



## Aust99 (May 19, 2012)

Airplane seats!!! Grrr..... The 23 hour plane trip to London from Aus (with stop over) left one of my thighs red hot and bruised for days....


----------



## biglynch (May 19, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Airplane seats!!! Grrr..... The 23 hour plane trip to London from Aus (with stop over) left one of my thighs red hot and bruised for days....



i hear that! my flight to NYC with delta was cramped as hell. The thing that really anoyed me tho was the seat belt. It was like it was custom made to just not quite be long enough.


----------



## sarahreign (May 20, 2012)

Easy solution to anything I break,spill or knock over with my tubby self: Run fatty run!!! Lol. That seems to work for me for the most part...unless its my own couch I break....then Im just pissed! Lol


----------



## minerva (Jun 3, 2012)

So here's an unusual thing to break: the mud steps cut into the bank of the Madre de Dios River. I was on vacation in Peru and went to a small resort in the jungle. Any excursions required, generally, in and out of a (small, wobbly) boat, and up and down either dodgy looking wooden steps or steps cut into the mud riverbank. When we were coming back from a canopy walk (I was nervous about that, too), we had to climb down some dodgy looking mud steps cut into the bank to get back in the boat. The worst looking step was the last one, and totally gave way under me. Slammed an ankle against the boat and got another foot stuck in the mud below. Mud all over my pants. Had a bad bruise but otherwise was okay. 

The chairs in the dining room at that resort were not made for fat people, either.


----------



## CaitiDee (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think I've broken anything in public yet (KNOCK ON WOOD). But I'm pretty conscious of my weight so I sit down gingerly in chairs I'm unsure of, and tend to step lightly at first. Sounds like the bus thing was unavoidable though. Glad you're okay!


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2012)

Just broke a little stool for the shower by sitting on it wrong. I was leaning back against the dryer behind me and warped the metal legs.


----------



## Critters (Jun 13, 2012)

Two winters in a row, I went to Cuba. At both resorts, they just had narrow metal stacking chairs with very rigid metal arms that made sitting in them terribly painful for me. These damn things were *everywhere*, from every restaurant/bar area in the resorts to around the pool and around the stage, even in the hotel rooms and down at the beach (and whose dumb idea was that?? Narrow little metal chair feet SINK in sand! Even my mother, who is a damn size 4 and weighs about 90lbs was sinking. I didn't have a hope in hell!) and unless you were lucky enough to snag a lounge chair by the pool/on the beach, they were the only seating options beside the ground. 

By the end of both those trips, I had big purple bruises on my hips and thighs that took weeks to fade.

As far as breaking stuff, I'm autistic and have some problems with my proprioceptive sense (I can't estimate how near/far I am from things, am clumsy as hell, I can trip over air, and I constantly knock stuff over), so I often collide with the edges of tables and knock glassware and knick-knacks off onto the floor. I avoid stores with expensive, easily broken merchandise, and I avoid those with narrow aisles and cluttered pathways.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 21, 2012)

I went to Cedar Point yesterday. Was about to ride the Millenium Force for my first time ever. I was terrified to the point I was shaking, but I wanted to do it. I was in the front car, about to ride with my friend, start trying to buckle the seat belt. It wasn't fitting. I'm sure if I got in another cart or something it would have because it was so close that it was unbelievable, but the chick told me I had to get off. Why can't they make roller coaster seats more fat people friendly? We like to ride too, damnit.


----------



## seavixen (Jul 27, 2012)

This is such a constant thing for me. I'm semi-terrified of going to other people's houses, for fear of destroying their furniture. Seriously. Ugh.

I've broken two bed frames that were supposed to hold 1200+ lbs. Um, right. Chairs / stuff that you sit on, even "heavy duty" ones that are supposed to hold 2x my weight or more. Toilets - you know those wall mounted ones? Omigod. They're so terrifying. Woe unto whoever thought those things up and then put them places.

I won't go into a restaurant without someone casing it first for seating arrangements, because I'm NOT going to try to wedge into a booth, and if there are arms on the chairs - well, forget it. The last time I didn't check the seating before I went somewhere was probably 15 years ago, and it was to a symphony thing, and I really, really thought I was going to be stuck in that seat. I sat there in terror the whole time, and in awful pain, wondering how I was going to get up when it was over.

I mean, who makes public seating that even normal sized people are uncomfortable in? What the heck? How does that work?

Planes - I'm not even going to talk about those. I flew to Maui in '06, and it was awful; even the skinny passengers in our group had sore spots on their legs from pants seams and such. I also rode around on a bus there, and I thought I was going to get stuck in the aisle. Blarg! I'm really shocked that I haven't managed to break one of the step thingies on a bus or truck yet, because I seriously think it's going to happen every time I use one.

I stepped on a deck that's made of that composite wood stuff a bit ago, and the board totally came up on the end from bending under my weight. That was embarrassing... at least it didn't break, though, right? Geez.


----------



## PinkPoodle (Aug 6, 2012)

I find that the things I've broken (chairs, mostly) have been of poor quality and would have broken anyway. They just broke a little quicker due to the strain of my weight. I don't think it's a question of the world being made for us. I think it's a question of people constructing things half-ass to save money.


----------



## seavixen (Aug 12, 2012)

PinkPoodle said:


> I find that the things I've broken (chairs, mostly) have been of poor quality and would have broken anyway. They just broke a little quicker due to the strain of my weight. I don't think it's a question of the world being made for us. I think it's a question of people constructing things half-ass to save money.



This is true. My husband is no more than a little chubby, but he's broken more chairs than I have.. just because they suck to begin with, and I'm more careful.


----------



## Dominique (Aug 22, 2012)

I am sure it was probably already broken.



SuperSizedAngie said:


> Well, like so many other days, I managed to break something on accident with my weight.
> 
> Except that today it was a bus. I was climbing off one of the city buses, put my foot down on the last step, and just had the whole darn thing give way completely. It snapped in two, causing me to slip. I'm perfectly alright, not hurt at all, but the bus is, the step will have to be replaced before it can be used again and ummm, hopefully I will not end up with the bill.
> 
> ...


----------



## da3ley (Oct 9, 2018)

I would blame it on my kids if something ever broke and I caused it! Not really. I would make a joke out of it, not caring if people got a rise or not. Freedom is not giving a F about what people think of you or not. I am glad as I am almost there.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Oct 20, 2018)

I have the fetish side of me that thinks it would be really fun to break something, but the reality is that I dont like attention and when its happened Ive always felt odd. I have a sense of humor about it, but Im also like ugh really! seriously!!! Also-just wishing the world was a little bit nicer to people of all sizes.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't go to the movies because I have vertigo but I'm sure I am too wide for any seat in the place.
Same here Kit just being heavy draws attention so I try to blend in as best I can.


----------



## fatlover1987 (Nov 2, 2018)

Tracii I'm sure you look super cute, as I'm a huge fan of the 'larger lady' 

They should have wider seats to accommodate the more voluptuous woman


----------

